# Equivalent(s) à shapeshifter



## Jerome_C (8 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

je fais partie de ceux qui aiment bien changer son OS de look autant au niveau sonore que visuel, &#231;a me vient peut-&#234;tre de ma (tr&#232;s longue) vie d'utilisateur windows avant mon switch, ou cela &#233;tait simple &#224; faire et int&#233;gr&#233; (plus ou moins loin) dans l'OS, ou support&#233; via pas mal de freeware.

J'ai donc utilis&#233; la d&#233;mo de shapeshifter, mighty mouse et xsounds avec joie le peu de temps qu'elles ont dur&#233;. Mais devoir mettre 40&#8364; pour avoir les trois, je trouve quand m&#234;me &#231;a un peut cher (et j'ai pourtant d&#233;j&#224; achet&#233; quelques shareware pour mon os x), surtout que je trouve shapeshifter pas parfait : r&#233;guli&#232;rement oblig&#233; d'exclure telle ou telle appli si on veut que &#231;a continue &#224; bien marcher, ou parfois simplement rester lisible, ce qui rend l'interface chaque fois moins consistante.

Donc avant de me d&#233;cider j'ai cherch&#233; sans succ&#232;s des alternatives (j'avais d&#233;j&#224; eu du mal &#224; d&#233;couvrir shapeshifter), en connaissez vous ? 

Merci.

Dans "customisation" tu auras certainement plus de r&#233;ponses&#8230;


----------



## Jerome_C (8 Juillet 2007)

Ah heu oui certes, je n'avais même pas remarqué l'existence des sous-forums !! 

Je les trouve juste un peu cachés, en plus bien souvent je navigue pas via le menu, mais directement sur des sujets depuis les emails de notifications... bref merci et je vais regarder, je me sens moins seul soudain


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Les alternatives ce sont les installeurs mais le problème est que ça se base toujours ou presque sur l'interface d'Aqua donc si tu voulais un thème différent du gui d'Apple c'est peut-être pas ça.
Par exemple Cats, tu en trouveras d'autre sur MacThemes.


----------



## Jerome_C (8 Juillet 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les alternatives ce sont les installeurs mais le problème est que ça se base toujours ou presque sur l'interface d'Aqua donc si tu voulais un thème différent du gui d'Apple c'est peut-être pas ça.
> Par exemple Cats, tu en trouveras d'autre sur MacThemes.


Visiblement les seuls thèmes "bien différents" que je vois sont ceux que j'avais pu tester avec ShapeShifter...

La question des applis qui marchent mal (visuel) ou pas du tout (eg itunes 7.3) du fait de ShapeShifter et qu'il faut exclure demeure : il existe des compléments pour des applis en plus d'un thème donné ? (notamment firefox, thunderbird, neooffice qui posait souvent problème avec différents thèmes testés)

Paske quitte à payer, ça me ferait quand même mal d'avoir la moitié (disons une partie) des menus dans un style et le reste comme avant...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Le problème c'est que c'est le créateur du thème qui décide quelles applications il va ajouter.
Les thèmes pour Firefox et Thunderbird tu les trouves sur le site officiel.


----------



## AxelTerizaki (12 Juillet 2007)

Je comprends pas ce qui t'oblige à exclure des applis? As-tu mis à jour l'APE (Application Enhancer?) de Unsanity? C'est le framework sur lequel se base Shapeshifter.

J'ai eu un souci dernièrement, ma version d'APE était une vieille version et j'ai du le mettre à jour, car nombre d'applis plantaient aléatoirement après un retour de mise en veille, par exemple, il fallait que je reboot. Depuis, plus du tout ce problème.

Sinon je confirme que c'est bien pénible parfois les thèmes. J'utilise UnityGK et l'auteur est porté disparu, et son thème a facile un an, ce qui fait que les nouvelles versions d'iTunes ne sont pas affectées, entre autres.

​


----------



## Nanaky (23 Août 2007)

tite question :

Est ce possible que shape Shifter cause des ralentissement, notamment au démarrage ?
Parce que depuis que je l'ai installé mon imac semble réfléchir beaucoup plus longtemp quand je démarre, et cela cause des ralentissement pendant une minute environ (rien de grave certe  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Août 2007)

La réponse est oui, lire la FAQ #3 sur cette page.

En Français: les Haxies ralentiront le lancement des applications, car leur code a besoin d'être initialisé lors du lancement des applications. En général il faut compter entre 20 et 200 millisecondes par haxie. Cependant, une fois l'application lancée, les produits Unsanity ne requiert plus de puissance processeur, à moins d'utiliser les haxies en eux-mêmes bien entendu. Noter que Mighty Mouse qui permet de customiser le curseur requiert plus de puissance que les autres.


----------

